# Öffenlicher Bereich > Thai Rezepte / Küche >  Muschelkuchen??? ... also ... naja .... "unverträglich"
Muschelkuchen ... die 'übersetzung' kommt von mir ... also sie ist vermutlich "FALSCH". Für meine Frau ist es auf jedenfall "unverträglich", sie hatte vor zwei Jahren schon einmal ???????  probiert und es sei ihr nicht bekommen. Gestern habe ihre Mama ???????  vom Markt mitgebracht und der habe so gut ausgesehen, daß sie etwas probiert habe. Dies endete mit übergeben und heftigen Kopfschmerzen.

Was ist denn ???????  und vor allem woraus wird es gemacht?

(ich weiß auch, daß dies eventuell für den Rezeptethread etwas gewagt ist.)

----------


## Enrico

Hm, sie sollte dann die Finger von lassen, da ihr Magen es nicht verträgt. Was genau alles drin ist kann ich nicht sagen, aber Muscheln und viel Öl.

Soll einige geben die das nicht vertragen, und Volkstümlich werden die dann ?????? genannt (Verlierer). Aber warum, keine Ahnung...

----------

> [...]
> Volkstümlich werden die dann ?????? genannt (Verlierer). Aber warum, keine Ahnung...


Werde meine Frau fragen .... hehehe .... geil

----------

